# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Xerta-Sénia, tan esperado como polémico

## sergi1907

Las obras del regadío avanzan aunque aún no hay fecha para regar los primeros campos.

La reciente petición de la Diputación de Castellón de un trasvase del Ebro hacia la provincia vecina, aunque descartó por el gobierno central, ha vuelto a poner en primer plano esta infraestructura actualmente construcción. Para la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro y el Sindicato Unión de Pagesos la obra levanta muchas dudas y puede acabar sirviendo para ejecutar este trasvase, mientras que desde los regantes y especialmente desde la Generalitat se insiste en que se trata de una obra sólo para el territorio y muy necesaria, «como demuestran los efectos de la sequía que está afectando a la zona esta temporada», afirma el director de los servicios territoriales de Agricultura, Pedro Vidal.

La reconversión del antiguo canal Xerta-Càlig, construido parcialmente y abandonado en los años setenta sin llegar nunca a llevar agua del Ebro hasta la siderurgia de Sagunto, como pretendía el régimen franquista, debe servir ahora para regar un total de 16.480 hectáreas de 13 municipios del Baix Ebre y el Montsià, desde Xerta hasta Ulldecona. Prioridad La apuesta de la Generalitat para este regadío ha sido clara tanto en tiempos de CiU como del tripartito y la inversión global prevista es de cerca de 300 millones de euros. Actualmente ya hay ejecutada buena parte de la red principal, de captación de agua en el río y distribución, mientras que las obras de la red primaria están todavía en un estadio más inicial. Así, ya hay construidos cerca 25 kilómetros del nuevo canal que sustituye al antiguo, desde Xerta hasta el Mas de Barberans. Quedan pendientes unos ocho kilómetros más, donde se reducirá la sección de la conducción hasta convertirse en un tubo. Según afirma Vidal, «esto demuestra que la infraestructura debe servir exclusivamente para regar esta zona del Baix Ebre y Montsià, que como otros lo necesita ahora más que nunca para garantizar la cosecha».

Tiempo de sequía 
Con todo, queda aún mucho trabajo por hacer para que el agua pueda llegar a los primeros campos y empezar a regar. El primer sector donde se hará es el de Xerta, Aldover y Tortosa, donde ya se ha construido parte de la red primaria de distribución. Tres grandes balsas de regulación se levantan los pies del macizo de Els Ports, a la espera de poder almacenar el agua del Ebro con la que regar los campos de cultivo de la zona, básicamente de olivos. Todavía no se ha concretado el precio que deberán pagar los agricultores para conseguir regar sus campos (con pleno riego o riego de apoyo). Aunque el anterior gobierno había hecho una primera propuesta, el director de Agricultura en el Ebro explica que el presupuesto global de las obras aún no está cerrado y por eso no se puede precisar lo que deberán abonar los campesinos . Tampoco se ha determinado aún la cantidad de campesinos que se adherirán al regadío. «Esta es un proceso que va de menos a más», según apuntan tanto Vidal como el presidente de la comunidad local de Xerta de regantes del Xerta-Sénia, Xavier Curto.

Queja por los caminos
 Por otro lado, las obras del regadío realizadas en este término municipal han dañado los caminos rurales de la orilla y algunos vehículos han sufrido desperfectos, según explica el alcalde, Moisés Fabra. El Ayuntamiento ha pedido a la Generalitat que se arreglan antes del inicio de la campaña de la aceituna, cuando la actividad se incrementa mucho en la zona.



http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...rat/com/polmic

----------

